
These 360 TB Discs Will Last for 13.8B Years - jdnier
http://twistedsifter.com/2016/02/360-tb-discs-will-last-for-13-8-billion-years/
======
jdnier
Wondering what information encoding in five dimensions is about, here's a bit
from the abstract: "The two independent parameters describing birefringence,
the slow axis orientation (4th dimension) and the strength of retardance (5th
dimension), are explored for the optical encoding of information in addition
to three spatial coordinates."

[http://spie.org/PWL/conferencedetails/laser-micro-
nanoproces...](http://spie.org/PWL/conferencedetails/laser-micro-
nanoprocessing#2220600)

------
jdnier
More here:
[http://www.orc.soton.ac.uk/962.html](http://www.orc.soton.ac.uk/962.html)

